# Studded Tires for winter riding



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2015)

Going to keep riding thru the winter.  Anyone use studded mtb tires?  I am thinking about getting some to switch over to for the winter. Having a tough time finding 650b tubeless though.


----------



## skiMEbike (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe you should consider one of these (however doesn't appear they have 650b)....
http://www.ktrak.es/indexeng.htm

Seriously though...I think the 650b & tubeless combination limits the choices.   I've always preferred to make up my own studded tires...As I've found many of the studded tires on the market don't seem to offer as much grip as a homemade one.   Typically there are too few studs & more importantly they don't seem to stick out enough beyond the rubber.     I've used the studs that are typically put on car tires (and heard of using small screws too).  Nokian Extreme seems to be a really nice aggressive one (however they don't seem to make a 650b version yet).


----------



## Huli (Oct 23, 2015)

Try Nokian Hakkan SW240. I am not sure if that is a correct model number for your size, but those tires are great!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2015)

REI carries the Nokians


----------

